# Dethleffs Putney



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

So I passed a nice looking Dethleffs van parked in a small street in Putney this evening.

I'm guessing that's "home" for the owner.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> So I passed a nice looking Dethleffs van parked in a small street in Putney this evening.
> 
> I'm guessing that's "home" for the owner.


Ah Heather; they might be disgraced ex-bankers but you wouldn't catch them living in a budget entry van ! Putney though...should move to Richmond really.

I've always thought that if I had to live in London I'd go for a narrowboat.

G

Edit to correct typo.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Might be Fred the shred now that all his ill-gotten gains have gone on paying for security that was necessary to protect him from howling mobs!

Colin


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Or could it be the first comer of an upmarket version of tent city ?

G


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

HeatherChloe said:


> So I passed a nice looking Dethleffs van parked in a small street in Putney this evening.
> 
> I'm guessing that's "home" for the owner.


Oh, sorry.... I didn't mean that they live in it. I meant it looked parked where they live.

But sorry, it wasn't the poshest part of Putney!!! The terraces in East Putney! Near Wandsworth Park.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

.... but you did give us a lead in for a bit of comedy  Thank you!

Colin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Heather

What is a nice girl like you doing 'Souff of the River' - unless you were on your way to Barnes?

Geoff (Barnes-ex! - ohh sorry, I was back there briefly on Mon)


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Heather
> 
> What is a nice girl like you doing 'Souff of the River' - unless you were on your way to Barnes?
> 
> Geoff (Barnes-ex! - ohh sorry, I was back there briefly on Mon)


http://www.stardustball.co.uk/


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah - I saw the same van again in the same place, so it's obviously where they live. 

Hello Putney People!


----------

